# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Кругозор >  Споры и отношение к ним

## Sanych

Все великие люди считали что для того что бы победить в споре, лучше в него не вмешиваться.

Послушаем мнения некоторых из них:

*АФОРИЗМЫ И ЦИТАТЫ О СПОРАХ*
Началом спора бывает правдоподобие, его пищею - упрямство, концом - гнев.
А. Оксеншерна
Спорщики напоминают мне рыбу, которая, попав на крючок, вспенивает вокруг себя воду, пока не становится незаметной.  
Д. Аддисон
С женщинами спорят сердцем, а не умом.  
М. Арнольд
В мире существует только один способ одержать верх в споре - это уклониться от него.  
Д. Карнеги
Лучше разбирать спор между своими врагами, чем между друзьями, - ибо заведомо после этого один из друзей станет твоим врагом, а один из врагов - твоим другом.
Биант
Как только мы почувствовали гнев во время спора, мы уже спорим не за истину, а за себя.
Т. Карлейль
Воздержись от спора - спор есть самое невыгодное условие для убеждения. Мнения как гвозди: чем больше по ним колотить, тем крепче они вонзаются.
Ювенал
Если люди долго спорят, то это доказывает, что то, о чем они спорят, неясно для них самих.
Вольтер
Большею частью бывает, что споришь горячо только оттого, что никак не можешь понять, что именно хочет доказать противник.
Л. Толстой
Чем более спорят о предмете, тем более путаются: светоч истины меркнет, когда им сильно машут.
П. Буаст
Когда ведешь разговор или спор, веди его так, как если бы ты играл в шахматы.
Б. Грасиан
Спорь с человеком умнее тебя: он тебя победит, но из самого твоего поражения ты можешь извлечь пользу для себя. Спорь с человеком ума равного: за кем бы ни оставалась победа, ты по крайней мере испытаешь удовольствие от борьбы. Спорь с человеком ума слабейшего: спорь не из желания победы, но ты можешь быть ему полезным. Спорь даже с глупцом! Ни славы ни выгоды ты не добудешь... Но отчего иногда не позабавиться!  
И. Тургенев
*А теперь ваше мнение, стоит ли спорить до хрипоты и до полный победы и чего стоит сам спор???*

----------


## HARON

А спор во имя спора---никто не слышал такое определение?


Просто --приятно спорить с умными людьми!

----------


## Sanych

Я слышал другое: Не спорь с человеком желающим только спорить, а не познать истину. Ибо не ты его поднимеш до своего уровня, а он тебя опустит до своего.

----------


## Asteriks

Спорить нужно и полезно, но не обязательно. Последний стоящий спор был у меня с коллегой по поводу выступления на заседании. Он заявил, что "всегда готов", желая подчеркнуть свою подкованность. Меня дёрнуло резко его оборвать, рявкнув, что он и темы не знает даже. Затем смягчить спор, сказав, что я тоже не готова, читаю литературу. К моему величайшему изумлению он не набросился на меня с кулаками, а сел и написал доклад на листочке. Обычно он спорит до хрипоты и долго вспоминает тех, кто пытался его переубедить, недобрым словом.
Самый трудный в споре человек среди моих коллег, переспорить его - себе дороже. С ним никто спорить не хочет.
А мне иногда в кайф - любительнице глотнуть адреналина. Правда, я в споре иногда так зарываюсь, что перестаю себя контролировать. Поэтому стараюсь избегать споров.
Вот зачем я это всё написала?

----------


## HARON

> Правда, я в споре иногда так зарываюсь, что перестаю себя контролировать.


 Вот и я такой же!!!! Если знаю что прав--до конца пойду!!!

----------


## Asteriks

Я в том смысле, что лишь бы спорить)

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

«С тех  пор  это  словечко  стало  в
редакции этаким паролем - в пылу какого-нибудь  никчемного  спора  чьей-то
гордыни с чьим-то гонором, кто-нибудь третий почешет за ухом карандашом  и
глубокомысленно изречет, нажимая на звук "О":
     - Обстракция!
     И всем все становится ясно.»
*Борис Штерн. «Записки динозавра»
*

----------


## HARON

Вот любишь ты ЗЁБРА порадовать нас цитатами из классиков!!)))) А в простом споре "Тет а тет"--слабо?

----------


## Akasey

А я спорить люблю, мы на старой работе как-то спорили в бюро есть ли мозг у червяка, так спор длился долго, около 3 дней. И все доводили свои доводы.

----------


## HARON

В споре рождается Истина,но не всегда если предохраняться!

----------


## Banderlogen

Спор - это когда сразу двое пытаются сказать последнее слово первыми.Чем выше тон, тем ниже уровень спора.Если ты споришь с идиотом, постарайся удостовериться, что он не делает того же самого. (с) Огден НэшЕсли не могут атаковать мысль, атакуют мыслителя. (с) Поль Валери*Верно определяйте слова, и вы освободите мир от половины недоразумений. (с) Рене Декарт*

----------


## HARON

ВОТ! Ещё один... чел, который пытается установить границы Спора!
А по моему СПОР--это всего лишь общение людей не обделённых интилектом!)))

----------


## Pasha_49

А я спорить не люблю. Вернее могу постоять за свою точку зрения, но если спор становится всё сильнее, то я просто молчу.

----------


## Banderlogen

> А по моему СПОР--это всего лишь общение людей не обделённых интилектом!)))


Фот чтоб сейчас не спорить из-за этого  , надо



> Верно определяТЬ слова


Потому что спор это не всего лишь общение

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

> В споре рождается Истина,...


Это всем известное утверждение истиной не является. Никакой истины в споре не рождается. Просто происходит прояснение позиций спорящих...

----------


## HARON

> А я спорить не люблю. Вернее могу постоять за свою точку зрения, но если спор становится всё сильнее, то я просто молчу.


Типичная логика страуса.




> Цитата:
> Сообщение от Харон Посмотреть сообщение
> А по моему СПОР--это всего лишь общение людей не обделённых интилектом!)))
> Фот чтоб сейчас не спорить из-за этого , надо
> Цитата:
> Сообщение от Banderlogen Посмотреть сообщение
> Верно определяТЬ слова
> Потому что спор это не всего лишь общение
> __________________


Ну и что ты тут "обобщил"?




> Это всем известное утверждение истиной не является. Никакой истины в споре не рождается. Просто происходит прояснение позиций спорящих...


Позвольте не согласиться,уважаемый! Любой спор приводит кого-нибудь к пониманию того что он не прав! А в любом споре Истина где-то посередине!

----------


## Sanych

Истина в вине други. А в споре только спор.

----------


## HARON

> Истина в вине други. А в споре только спор.


Нее..Саныч! Хороший спор с умным человеком---это тоже азартная щтука!

----------


## Asteriks

Хорошо спорить, когда твой противник (и ты тоже, кстати) не переходит на повышенные тона.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

"Вагонные споры- последнее дело
 И каши из них не сварить..."
"Машина времени"- Разговор в поезде   [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Akasey

если переходиш на повышенные тона, то это ругань

----------


## Asteriks

Ругань - это чуть другое. Повышенные тона  это всё таки спор, но без уважения к себе, противнику и предмету спора.

----------


## HARON

> если переходиш на повышенные тона, то это ругань


Мы ж тут не о ссорах говорим,а о споре!

Спор--выяснение точки зрения 2-х или более индивидумумов для достижения консенсуса!

----------


## Sanych

Ругань это когда человек упёрся в споре как баран, ему говориш и не ты один, что он не прав. А тот всё равно - я прав и пойду до конца. Вот такие споры и есть абсолютно безполезное занятие от которого лучше сразу отказаться.

----------


## HARON

Саныч,ты хоть и Админ, но предыдущие посты не смотришь!

----------


## vova230

спор, это еще и обмен мнениями. Причем каждый может остаться при своем, все зависит от предмета спора, потому как некоторые споры не имеют решения.

----------

